# Hola from Texas



## jwreck (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm a brand new sailor who has often had aspirations of sailing the seven seas and with a mourning senorita in every port. I finally took the first step this weekend and took my basic keelboat class. Grew up fishing and powerboating in Galveston bay, but had never been on a sailboat until yesterday. Now that the addiction is confirmed I will be picking ya'lls brains constantly. 

I'm in the Clear Lake, TX area still btw. So...Howdy.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome jwreck. There are a few of us Texans here. Have fun, and ask away!


----------



## jwreck (Jan 25, 2010)

RTB said:


> Welcome jwreck. There are a few of us Texans here. Have fun, and ask away!


Cool! I'm so used to being one of few if not the only Texan on a board I suspect the internet world thinks Texans must be computer illiterate!! lol

I'm really surprised to see Kemah listed. I'm in Friendswood. I took my basic keelboat at South Coast Sailing.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

There is one crazy Texan here you gotta watch out for....maybe he'll say hi.  

We went out last weekend and had the place to ourself. But once it warms up, it gets pretty crowded out there. 

Grab a boat and have some fun!


----------



## jwreck (Jan 25, 2010)

A crazy Texan?? Naww, no such thing. Just plain ole Texans that everyone else thinks are crazy!


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome jwreck, make yourself at home.  I mean, unless you're going to take all the other Texans and succeed, please don't do that!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

jwreck said:


> Cool! I'm so used to being one of few if not the only Texan on a board I suspect the internet world thinks Texans must be computer illiterate!! lol
> 
> I'm really surprised to see Kemah listed. I'm in Friendswood. I took my basic keelboat at South Coast Sailing.


We are computer illiterate! But we're also funner-n-hell. Welcome dude.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

wind_magic said:


> Welcome jwreck, make yourself at home.  I mean, unless you're going to take all the other Texans and succeed, please don't do that!


We've already succeeded, wind. Do you mean secede by chance? We still might.


----------



## jwreck (Jan 25, 2010)

wind_magic said:


> Welcome jwreck, make yourself at home.  I mean, unless you're going to take all the other Texans and succeed, please don't do that!


Thanks! **kicks feet up on coffee table** So where's the rum??


----------



## jwreck (Jan 25, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> We are computer illiterate! But we're also funner-n-hell. Welcome dude.


I agree! Love the av btw.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

You picked a good day to start. Yesterday was excellent on Galveston Bay. Today way amazing, but maybe a bit much for a first time.


----------



## jwreck (Jan 25, 2010)

RainDog said:


> You picked a good day to start. Yesterday was excellent on Galveston Bay. Today way amazing, but maybe a bit much for a first time.


Yesterday was good, maybe a bit hazy. Today we got into the bay while double reefed, but the instructor decided it was blowing to hard for MOB drills, so we came right back in.  I was greatly disapointed because it was such a beautiful day. Good news is I get another few hours of sailing next weekend to finish the MOB drills.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> We've already succeeded, wind. Do you mean secede by chance? We still might.


You know what is especially funny about that Smack is that I actually did a quick dictionary lookup of *succession *to make sure that *succeed *was the right spelling, it didn't even occur to me that I was spelling *secession *wrong, I should have read the definition of succession while I was looking at it.  Thanks for the correction, I'm probably one of the few people in the world who actually likes when people point out my spelling mistakes.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

jwreck said:


> but the instructor decided it was blowing to hard for MOB drills, so we came right back in


Bummer the instructor did not just sail and enjoy it. Could have called it "heavy weather practice." Were you all in a ~40 foot hunter? I saw a class out there.


----------



## jwreck (Jan 25, 2010)

RainDog said:


> Bummer the instructor did not just sail and enjoy it. Could have called it "heavy weather practice." Were you all in a ~40 foot hunter? I saw a class out there.


No, 26' Colgate. He said it was more about trying to do the figure 8s in the wind vs just sailing. :shrug: I was kinda shocked at the idea of it being too windy to sail without it being a storm or something.


----------

